# For Sale - 240mm Wa Gyuto in 52100 with KnivesandStones Handle



## Dave Martell (Aug 30, 2019)

>> https://martellknives.com/collectio...wa-gyuto-in-52100-with-knivesandstones-handle

*KnivesandStones handle!*

Model - Gyuto
Blade Length - 240mm
Steel - 52100 (high carbon ball bearing steel)
Hardness - Rc 62-63 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 55mm
Weight - 8.2oz (232.5g)
Handle Style - Wa Octagonal
Handle Materials - Ebony, blond buffalo horn ferrule & endcap with double nickel silver spacers

FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!
_*This gyuto was made to impress!*_

Installed is a top shelf pre-made handle supplied by our friend James over at KnivesandStones. Made of ebony with blond buffalo horn, and nickel silver spacers doubled up for extra effect!

The blade is made from cryo treated 52100 (high carbon ball bearing steel) hardened to Rc62-63, it's tough yet easy to sharpen.

Finished to a high satin, the blade is slick, and will patina nicely giving your knife it's own unique look. Combined with the high end handle this knife offers a very attractive collaborative package.



Shipping *FREE* for USA

_International Shipping will be charged for all costs over $25 - A Paypal invoice will be sent after checkout


























_


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 30, 2019)

I love your unique take on western style handles, but this knife is darn purdy too! I'm sure it'll make an octagonal handle lover very happy! GLWS


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 31, 2019)

Yep, I’ll guess it’s mine.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 31, 2019)

IsoJ said:


> Yep, I’ll guess it’s mine.



This one is SOLD

Thanks Jari!


----------

